# Ordered Some Crabcakes and Tiramisu from QVC



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2016)

I never ordered anything from QVC before, but they have a lot of nice food items on their television channel.  Last night I went to their website, looking around for a good Key Lime Pie, which I never found.  But these crab cakes looked really good, and I was in the mood for crab cakes.  I was mentioning to my husband that he should make his crab cakes for Christmas, along with some creamed spinach.  Now, we'll just get some in the mail around December 15th, hoping they're as tasty as they look.

http://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.M51687.html?sc=PSCH

Since they didn't have Key Lime Pie, and we like a good Tiramisu, I ordered this too.

http://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.M52268.html?sc=PSCH

Has anyone here ever ordered food from QVC?  If so, what did you buy and was it good?


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 10, 2016)

Love both crab cakes and tiramisu. I've never ordered food from QVC but they're a pretty reputable seller so both should be good. You'll have to let us know.

Trader Joe's used to have a very good Key Lime Pie but I haven't seen them there in a while. They were very tart, the way I like them. Wish I could find another source. Most of them are too sweet.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 10, 2016)

Please let us know how they look and taste!!!

As far as the key lime pie is concerned.

4 egg yolks
1 14 ounce can of sweetened condensed milk
1/2 cup of fresh squeezed lime juice

Beat the egg yolks with a hand held mixer, add half of the lime juice, continue beating, add the can of sweetened condensed milk, continue beating, add the remaining lime juice and beat until thick.  Pour the filling into a prepared graham cracker pie shell, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate until set, decorate with sweetened whipped cream and serve.  It is also nice if you crush some graham crackers and put a layer in the bottom of a wine glass, add key lime filling, top with whipped cream and a twist of lime or a few more crumbs.

You can freeze leftover slices of pie with good results.

If you are concerned about using raw eggs try some of the pasteurized eggs that are now available in larger grocery stores.

Good luck!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2016)

I'll post about how they are when we get them Blondie.  I do like the tart Key Lime Pies too, many are too sweet.  This nice seafood restaurant by us used to serve an excellent Key Lime Pie for dessert, and we used to just go there to buy a whole pie and take it home sometimes.  But like everything, things change and they no longer have that dessert.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 10, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Please let us know how they look and taste!!!As far as the key lime pie is concerned.4 egg yolks1 14 ounce can of sweetened condensed milk1/2 cup of fresh squeezed lime juiceBeat the egg yolks with a hand held mixer, add half of the lime juice, continue beating, add the can of sweetened condensed milk, continue beating, add the remaining lime juice and beat until thick.  Pour the filling into a prepared graham cracker pie shell, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate until set, decorate with sweetened whipped cream and serve.  It is also nice if you crush some graham crackers and put a layer in the bottom of a wine glass, add key lime filling, top with whipped cream and a twist of lime or a few more crumbs.You can freeze leftover slices of pie with good results.If you are concerned about using raw eggs try some of the pasteurized eggs that are now available in larger grocery stores.Good luck!



The best limes for these pies are the little key limes  which take forever to squeeze. You can buy some pretty good bottled stuff: https://www.amazon.com/Nellie-Joes-...1481410972&sr=8-1&keywords=Nellie+&+Joe's+key  I get it at my grocery store.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks Aunt Bea, but I'm too lazy to make my own.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Please let us know how they look and taste!!!



Well they both arrived, and we were very happy with both the crab cakes and the tiramisu.  Our standards are pretty high, so we were please and would recommend both of these items.  We may order them again, but probably not too often due to the price.  But I've found in life that you get what you pay for, especially with crab which is very expensive to begin with.  My husband has made some very good crab cakes in the past, but used canned crab meat.  Using fresh caught lump crab meat like in these cakes ordered made them special.

The Frankie Avalon Tiramisu was very good too, nice and moist, very rich and creamy.  May try his Limoncello in the future.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2017)

Just bought some Handy brand crab cakes from Costco.  After having the ones from QVC, and eating my husband's homemade crab cakes, I didn't expect too much.  But I have to say we were pleasantly surprised, this package costs around $17, but anything with crab meat will be pricey.  They were small, but very good tasting.  I have another package in the freezer and would definitely buy more of these in the future. What's nicer than a convenient frozen meal of crab cakes?   Anybody else had these from Costco?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 24, 2017)

Wow SeaBreeze, and they are gluten free. So many times the filler is wheat. Nice treat once in awhile but a little rich for my pocketbook.


----------

